# Free BSD 4.X install Partition Error " /



## rdbrock (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello,

I'm atttempting to install FreeBSD 4.11 mini iso setting up the following partitions:

```
ad0a    /             500M
ad0b    swap          500M
ad0e    /config       100M
ad0f    /var          <rest of disk>
```
The install When choosing " Standard Installation" , I selected Standard ( no boot manager ), I created the patitions with the size I want and labeled them starting with "/" as shown in the error.

The errors I keep getting :

```
No root device found - you must label a partition as / in the label editor.
Couldn't make filesystems properly aborting.
```
Please go easy on me, this is my first post and I'm fairly new to BSD.

Basically I'm trying to set the following partitions, when I do so I keep getting the messages above.


----------



## rdbrock (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for any feedbacks or suggestions.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 8, 2009)

Even though you're installing a version from 1892 (why is that?), the Handbook should still apply.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-steps.html


----------



## rdbrock (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the handbook, I will give it a go.
Reason for 4.11 is because I'm installing an Olive system.
http://juniper.cluepon.net/index.php/Olive


----------



## fronclynne (Jun 9, 2009)

Is sysinstall barfing because you're not putting your partitions in slices?

I know it works fine from the command line to skip fdisk(8), but maybe sysinstall is angry like that (especially on 4.x).


----------



## rdbrock (Jun 9, 2009)

This may be a silly question, but how do i get to the command line from the install from the sysinstall menu? The menu looks almost the same as the handbook http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-steps.html , but no option to select a disk on Figure 2-13. Select Drive for FDisk.


----------



## rdbrock (Jun 9, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Is sysinstall barfing because you're not putting your partitions in slices?
> 
> I know it works fine from the command line to skip fdisk(8), but maybe sysinstall is angry like that (especially on 4.x).



Yes, I cut it into 3 different slices, 2 file systems and 1 swap.
I feel like I'm missing something, not sure what. I even added an extra one after several attempts under an Option editor and made root /usr, and still got the same error.

Thanks


----------



## KarelPerez (Jan 15, 2010)

*Did you ever get this working ?*

I'm having a similar issue installing an olive on freebsd.

I'm fallowing this guy instructions. everything goes well until i get to the point where i run the pkg_add /var/tmp/jinstall. 

the erros is 
Saving Confg files ...
installing the bootstrap installer
disklabel: /dev/ada0: no such file or directoty


i'm very new to freebsd so go easy on me .  thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2010)

The problem is in the juniper install. There's no /dev/ada0, it's eiter /dev/da0 or /dev/ad0.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 15, 2010)

Unless it's an AHCI-compliant (S)ATA and the kernel has a built-in support for it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep, as in:


```
$ df -h
Filesystem      Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0s1a    496M    112M    344M    25%    /
[snip]
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2010)

Call me stupid but as far as I know FreeBSD *4.x* didn't have any AHCI (S)ATA support.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah, that's probably a fair assumption (that would be a _major_ MFC!). Can I still call you stupid? :e


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2010)

For you I'll make an exception :e


----------



## rdbrock (Jan 16, 2010)

KarelPerez said:
			
		

> I'm having a similar issue installing an olive on freebsd.
> 
> I'm fallowing this guy instructions. everything goes well until i get to the point where i run the pkg_add /var/tmp/jinstall.
> 
> ...


never did get it working yet, did not have time to revisit yet.
I know it's possible, people at my work have it running on PII 233mhz machines, I'm going to get with them and see how they did it, and I'll come back here and explain.  There is also a full wiki on this, havent had a chance to read yet as I got stuck on partitioning.

Olive wiki  http://juniper.cluepon.net/index.php/Olive


----------



## rdbrock (Jan 16, 2010)

rdbrock said:
			
		

> never did get it working yet, did not have time to revisit yet.
> I know it's possible, people at my work have it running on PII 233mhz machines, I'm going to get with them and see how they did it, and I'll come back here and explain.  There is also a full wiki on this, havent had a chance to read yet as I got stuck on partitioning.
> 
> Olive wiki  http://juniper.cluepon.net/index.php/Olive



If someone beats me to a step by step, please post it here.
I beleive the wiki link above has some very usefull tips installing on the mini 4.4 Freebsd iso, you just need intel NIC chipsets and MB from what i understood.


----------



## KarelPerez (Jan 17, 2010)

The Main reason it failed is because i had selected Scsi under the Hard drive Virtual Node Configuration, I selected Ide and the Install was succesfull. Thanks everyone ..


----------

